# EUR 3 Off CD-WOW Voucher



## Bongo (19 Jun 2006)

www.cdwow.ie/esb


----------



## CCOVICH (20 Jun 2006)

I still haven't received mine, 10 days later. ESB have to 'validate' your details first apparently (obviously only relevant for existing members who used the voucher with their latest ESB bill).


----------



## Crunchie (20 Jun 2006)

CCOVICH said:
			
		

> I still haven't received mine, 10 days later.  ESB have to 'validate' your details first apparently (obviously onlt relevant for existing members who used the voucher with their latest ESB bill).



The €5 voucher from the Star newspaper(?) never turned up either


----------



## Ash (20 Jun 2006)

CCOVICH said:
			
		

> I still haven't received mine, 10 days later.  ESB have to 'validate' your details first apparently (obviously onlt relevant for existing members who used the voucher with their latest ESB bill).




It must be four weeks since I logged on for my ESB/CDwow voucher.  
It still hasn't come.
Come to think of it, neither has an order I made on CDWow over three weeks ago.


----------



## Lorraine B (20 Jun 2006)

I also ordered over 3 weeks ago from CDwow.  According to Email received my CD's were dispatched on 01/06/06.  When I still hadn't received them at the end of last week I was surprised, normally only about a week to 10 days wait.  Anyhow I emailed customer care with my order no and address.  Received Email by return to say a new set of cd's were being dispatched.


----------



## TarfHead (20 Jun 2006)

That reminds me ..
- I'm waiting since the last week of May for my most recent order
- the STAR voucher - what was that all about ? - were the voucher IDs unique, i.e. only one claim per code ?


----------



## Helen (22 Jun 2006)

These vouchers are posted out with the latest bill - in the brouchure part which most people probably tear up without reading!


----------



## L O L (22 Jun 2006)

Funny, I got ESB voucher which I used to order CD, but guess what, no cd either!  Ordered 31st of May.  Have emailed cdwow twice but still haven't gotten a proper reply. Have used cdwow loads of times and never any bother before.


----------



## foxylady (22 Jun 2006)

[broken link removed] is cheaper than cd wow with chart cds 10.50 although not a sbig a selection as cdwow


----------



## ClubMan (26 Jun 2006)

I received my _ESB/CD-WOW _€3 voucher via email today.


----------



## CCOVICH (26 Jun 2006)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> I received my _ESB/CD-WOW _€3 voucher via email today.


Very good.  How long did it take?


----------



## ClubMan (26 Jun 2006)

A few days if I recall correctly. I think I entered the promotional code and _ESB _account number online sometime last week.


----------



## CCOVICH (26 Jun 2006)

Better than my experience then.  Time to get e-mailing I guess.


----------



## onway (26 Jun 2006)

Also having problems with delivery from CD-WOW.Still awaiting the replacement delivery for the one that never arrived......!


----------



## CCOVICH (26 Jun 2006)

Well I don't know who is at fault here.  The leaflet with the ESB bill said that vouchers would be e-mailed within 10 days of verification (so maybe it is up to ESB to verify?).


----------



## gianni (4 Jul 2006)

After verification I got my cdwow voucher e-mailed within a few days (5 max). Got another voucher with this months bill...happy days!


----------



## breener (12 Jul 2006)

Trying to Register for this now... Does anyone know what the Unique (Probably not Unique) CODE is????   Was it printed on the Leaflet with the Esb bill, as ive thrown that out!! :-(

G


----------



## Spock (12 Jul 2006)

Yes it was on the leaflet; AFAIR the ESB keep an archive of them on their website


----------



## Bongo (12 Jul 2006)

*[broken link removed]

Code = BHJ87-FE56T​*


----------



## breener (13 Jul 2006)

LEGENDS!! Thanks a mill for responding.   Voucher on the way within next 5days.  
Much Appreciated.
G


----------

